# What are you guys/gals running for tires??



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

I have a 2000 Yamaha Big Bear 400 4x4. I still have the stock tires on it, which actually work pretty well, just getting a little worn down. I put my 60" Moose plow set up back on it. I'm thinking about going with ITP's Mud Lite XL or 589M/S. I'm going to keep the stock tires size 25-8-12 front and 25-10-12 rear.

What kind of tires are you gays/gals using?


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL (Jan 3, 2009)

I run stock tires wile plowing. They give the best traction and why would you want to screw up a 400 dollar set of tires that just get run down on concrete fast. Save the ITPs for the summer and use them for the mud. After all thats what they were intended for


----------



## sammer4u (Dec 4, 2007)

Mud Lites all year round! Great for plowing, but then again I have a gravel driveway!

Great tire though!!!!


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

NYH1;725060 said:


> I have a 2000 Yamaha Big Bear 400 4x4. I still have the stock tires on it, which actually work pretty well, just getting a little worn down. I put my 60" Moose plow set up back on it. I'm thinking about going with ITP's Mud Lite XL or 589M/S. I'm going to keep the stock tires size 25-8-12 front and 25-10-12 rear.
> 
> What kind of tires are you gays/gals using?


Tracks are the hot setup lol!!!!


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

get you some tire Chains and put on your stock tires then get your tires you want the mudlights or the 589's on some aluminnum rims to help offset the increased weight and your set summer mudding set and winter plowing set.


I have an 02 Honda Foreman with tire chains on my 30% 25" tread stockers and have a set of 26" 589's that are like %90 tread and my stock tires with chains will out scrap bite claw and push the 589's for plowing snow.

the 589's due a good job dont get me wrong but the tire chain will give you more bite.
I have a buddy with 26" Mudlights on his foreman and they are great also.

only thing the bigger tires due is to help you float through the snow better. My stockers with chains will alway dig down to bare ground or you sit the ATV frame ontop of the snow.

the 589 will last longer than the mudlights if you due alot of plowing on pavement.
the last 2 winters I have been late in changeing over to my stock tires and done 1/2 of December plowing with my 589's they did Good better than the Stockers with out chains
but the stock tires with chains was better than the 589's.

though you have to be mindful of excessive tire spin with chains you can leave marks in the pavment.

though they will chew up any hard pack snow that has been driven on or walked on.

my thoughts is the route to go is put tire chains on your stock tires get another set of rims and tires for running in the summer months.

if you don't wanna due that and what's more important feature of the tire you listed?
in a snap shot. from what I have read on Highlifters site.

589 Heavy tire, last forever Good in Mud OK on trail. Bad in sand

Mudlights OK in Mud, Better on Trails, Wear is OK, OK in sand.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i run mud lites also, well in the front and stocks in the rear[ dam flat tires lol] ill upgrade to big horns in the summer as they are awesome tires imo


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

at 489's to plow and 26inch dirt devil x/t II for summer fun but there currently on my new atv.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

stock fronts a ITP mud lites on the rear. they are great on gravel driveways. bittin into whatever i have thrown at them. havnt tried them in mud since i just go the quad this winter.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## apik1 (Mar 25, 2007)

ITP 589 they suck for plowing, no traction on wet pavement while plowing, but when I lay they are great.


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

i had 489s on my 335 for plowing, i have 489s on my new wheeler. they work for plowing. i also have a set of pxts for summer.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

you can put 26'' on your stock rims just so you know, that they do work but will limit your topend. and my buddy has that same quad and although slow itll out pull most quads including his brothers big grizz, and he had stock tires on it. its all in the gearing imo


----------



## Tomtsled (Feb 4, 2007)

I've got the stock tires on my Kymco with chains on the back. I ran my Arctic Cat 400 when I had it with the stock tires for several years without chains. When I finally put chains on that it was like night and day.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

IPLOWSNO;729291 said:


> you can put 26'' on your stock rims just so you know, that they do work but will limit your topend. and my buddy has that same quad and although slow itll out pull most quads including his brothers big grizz, and he had stock tires on it. its all in the gearing imo


ya my 26inch tires make my quad a little more doggish. but in the mud and deep snow if I have those tires on one of my quads they are on the red one now and man it will go thru anything. you gotta love muds.


----------



## RLTimbs (Jan 30, 2008)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;742240 said:


> you gotta love muds.


Yea until you hit sand.. or sand on the bottom of a creek bed.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

RLTimbs;742372 said:


> Yea until you hit sand.. or sand on the bottom of a creek bed.


I actually ride in the sand around part of the lake up here and I never had a problem with them last summer.


----------



## snowblowertruck (Dec 11, 2008)

I use my stock tires but I would like to get a cheap set. My stock tires are very aggresive and have run flats built in (polaris mv7). So I'd rather wear down a set of cheap tires on the sidewalks rather than the expensive run flats that came on it.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

snowblowertruck;751083 said:


> I use my stock tires but I would like to get a cheap set. My stock tires are very aggresive and have run flats built in (polaris mv7). So I'd rather wear down a set of cheap tires on the sidewalks rather than the expensive run flats that came on it.


ebay I got a set of almost new 489's on rims that fit my quad for $50 and $60 shipping.

my summer tires on quad because I went ice fishing









my winter plow tires I got on ebay


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

I currently have the stock 489's on mine. They are "OK" in snow. 

My next tires will be Bighorns or Bighorn 2.0's. Either stock size or one size larger (26") I've heard great things about them in snow. The non-direction tread will be great for me when I plow. I spend as much time in reverse as I do in low or high. The non-directional tread should help.


----------

